# Zenda's PLAnated tank



## balutpenoy2oy (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi guys just want to share my tank;

*THEN*










NOW


















front (left side)









front (right side)









right side view


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Dec 17, 2010)

to be pruned (please ID, thanks)


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Dec 17, 2010)

my diy pressurize CO2





























TFV


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, looks great!! You using ferts?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful tank! What's your substrate made of?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Dec 17, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Wow, looks great!! You using ferts?



Flora 24... as recommended
Laguna- Plant Grow 0.23-0-04.5...... half recommend dosage ,2x/wk
Flourish- Iron...every water change, half recommend dosage
Seachem Flourish Tab.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Dec 17, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> Beautiful tank! What's your substrate made of?


Thanks

Ontario lake sand ,cheap 
Seachem Flourite Red


----------

